# PSI Traditional FP - HELP!!!



## Timbo (Dec 22, 2008)

I was going to make my first FP today.  I decided to start with the PSI Traditional FP kit since it was relatively cheap. I got them from someone on this site.  Anyway, the instructions seem to indicate that there should be a small notch in one of the brass tubes to accommodate the clip.  Neither of the tubes in the kits i received have a notch.  Is this normal?  If so, how do you usually go about make the notch.  Any other FP specific advice is welcome.  Thanks.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 22, 2008)

I file it. Man it has been so long since I made one of these I totally forgot about it. I used a small triangle file once and I think I cut one out with an exacto knife as well. But I am a wood carver s well and would not recommend that one unless you have had some practice. you could probably try and use the end of a hack saw blade as well. it is just a little tiny notch so don't over do it.


----------



## chriselle (Dec 22, 2008)

Dremel.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 25, 2008)

I second the Dremel , but with a word of caution . Dremel bits can chew up allot of wood and brass tube real fast . Just take light cuts and measure often .


----------



## Timbo (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys.  I ended up using a file.  On end it was just about the right width.  I'd give myself a "B-" on the results, but that was my first try.  I have 9 of these kits left.  I'm thinking about batching them up to do all at once, and making some sort of jig to assist cutting an accurate slot.


----------

